# Overclocking A Nvidia Based Graphic Card



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

this is a method to safely overclock your graphic card without blowing it off...


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

download this and add it to registry by double clicking it ... then open your nvidia control panel and see the overclocking option over there  
select the automatic overclocking feature and apply it. if you hardware malfunction then control panel will restore your normal setting and will not blow up you card or system.. and will surely increase performance in games with high demands 
download the attachment


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 8, 2006)

This is so ooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllldddddddddddddddddddddd ... also . Auto OC is bad ..


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

i have posted this for those who just want to play games and are newbies not for pros like you bro.... but if you talk of other heavy techniques should i provide you with the best frequencies which are quiet stable for many cards.... post a reply


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

shantanu....................
i have an onboard graphics cards ati x200, can i overclock it?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2006)

yeah you can surely . if you want i can give you the proper guide to how to and the software used..


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

Shantanu please give me the software n guide on how to do it.


----------



## samrulez (Dec 8, 2006)

Use Riva Tuner or Ati Tool.......OC and then start Riva Tuner's Hardware monitoring tool and run a game like NFS Carbon for about 2hrs and check the temps.....or just do it by hitting Scan For Artifacts in ATi Tool....




Don't go for Auto...it just goes high on mem and low on core.....and in some lowend cards the mem is not cooled and may get screwed up... 


@codename_romeo: Don't try to OC coz it may just help by 2-3fps and in most mobos the IGP is built into the main chipset or nothbridge..so you may end with your mobo screwed...


----------



## samrulez (Dec 8, 2006)

*Overclocking nVidia Cards.*

Overclocking nVidia Cards.

Most of us own a nvidia card and want to get max out of it. So.....why not overclock it??



*Is overclocking dangerous?*

Most people think its dangerous. But well..... let me tell you its only dangerous if you do it, the wrong way. So just follow instructions and you won't blow your card. 




*What do I need for Overclocking??*

Things that you need to get/download before you start overclocking.


1)A nvidia graphics card. Duh!
2)Foreceware Drivers. (I recommend v92.91 for best performance)
3)CoolBits. [ *downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=815]
4)Riva Tuner [*downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163]
5)rthdribl [*www.daionet.gr.jp/~masa/rthdribl/]
6)NV Temp logger (google  )
7)3D Mark 05, 03
8)ATi Tool [*downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=725 ]


*What is gfx card overclocking dependent on???*


Like processor overclocking depends on various things like ram,motherboard etc...Its said that graphics card overclocking is not much dependent upon anything,however you do need a better SMPS and cooling.


*Things to do before overclocking. Check if your card is capable of getting Oced!*


1)Start nv temp logger.
2)And run rthdribl or a game like NFS for about 1hr and check the highest temp. If it exceeds 75 degs then read no further, without better cooling!
3)Run 3D Mark 05 and note down the score.




*Finally, “Overclocking”!*
So this is out to OC your card.......





*Method 1 :- CPL*


1)Double click on CoolBits (the .reg file you downloaded) And confirm “yes”
2)Right Click on desktop--->Properties------->Settings Tab---->Advanced---->gofore xxxx (xxxx will be your cards modle number).----->Clock Frequencies.----> Manual Overclocking.


*img218.imageshack.us/img218/8174/coolbittsxi7.jpg

3)Increase the clocks by 10MHz each time and clock on “Test Changes”
4)Now run rthdribl for about 10mins and check the temps and Stability.
5)If the temps are under control then repeat the step 3),4)




*Method 2 :- Ati tool.*


Its designed for ati cards but works well with nvidia card if you stay away from options like “Find max Core/mem”


1)Start Ati tool.
3)Move the “3D Perf” sliders and Hit “Scan For Artifacts” let it scan for about 5mins.
4)Repeat the step 3). if you get through.
5)After you get a sweet spot. Scan For Artifacts for about 2-4hrs.


*When Should I stop?*


You should stop when you see any Artifacts in games. Or if your system freezes. Or any kind of texture corruptions.


*
Cooling????
*

Third Party graphics card coolers are available but may be expensive and may not be easily available . So you may make use of normal 80mm fans. Just fix it on the card.This may be a test of you moddin skills!
But it will really help to bring down the temps.


*Core>Mem or Mem>Core?????*

Well....it depends from card to card. For eg> Cards whose memory is not passively cooled ..go low on the memory. But for card's with heatsink over the mem it shouldn't be a prob.


*
Is there any performance gain???*


So....you finally Oced your card and want to know the performance gain??
Run 3D Mark and tally it with your previous score.






*Caution: Dare to do this at your own risk. I,digit or the manufacture don't take any responsibility for any damage caused to your card!!!*


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking nVidia Cards.*

Thanks for the tut. 
I am goin to try it out this sunday.


----------



## samrulez (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking nVidia Cards.*

Cool! If you need any help don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking nVidia Cards.*

Thanks for telling us !

If somebody card has damaged due to overclock(i.e getting low fps in games or drop in fps) then i have the way it to work....


----------



## Iced (Dec 8, 2006)

Guys just use N tune.
coolbit is also used for gfx oc but , with the new driver 
the memory frequency is bit bad, as i know 6600gt runs at 500/1000 
now with the new driver it shows 500/2000.


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 8, 2006)

ntune works only with nvidia chipset boards and will not work if you are using only an nvidia graphic card on any other chipset board
__________
okey codename romeop i will surely post you the correct method and frequencies as i myself had this board and chipset six months ago.. so be sure and keep faith... will take a bit time as i cannot access my account on digit... ok but keep faith... and do not use anything life tuner for ati or something as it may bombard your onboard card

and tell me your name ok


----------



## Iced (Dec 8, 2006)

Genius_mod said:
			
		

> ntune works only with nvidia chipset boards and will not work if you are using only an nvidia graphic card on any other chipset board


 oops forgot that , u r right.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 9, 2006)

ATi Tool for all , works fine both for nVidia and ATi cards (even their respective chipsets) ... and for even more finer OC , Rivatuner ..


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking nVidia Cards.*

gud tutorial there... very much needed


----------



## samrulez (Dec 9, 2006)

Iced said:
			
		

> Guys just use N tune.
> coolbit is also used for gfx oc but , with the new driver
> the memory frequency is bit bad, as i know 6600gt runs at 500/1000
> now with the new driver it shows 500/2000.



That's a bug with certain drivers....stay away from those drivers..mainly 93.xx....


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 9, 2006)

hmmmmmm good post!Informative


----------



## Ray (Dec 9, 2006)

Shantanu,I have Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV graphics controller (onboard graphix of 845g mobo).Can it be overclocked???


----------



## GeekyBoy (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a 6100 onboard graphics card.Can I overclock it ?


----------



## samrulez (Dec 10, 2006)

Same thing buddy,....the IGP is built into the main mobo chipset which holds all imp things....and may blow up...

Why don't you try Riva Tuner and check the mobo temps ....but don't go above  450MHz on core...
__________


			
				Ray said:
			
		

> Shantanu,I have Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV graphics controller (onboard graphix of 845g mobo).Can it be overclocked???



Nope....the IGP is quite underpowered and doesn't even have hardware dx9 support....


----------



## radonryder (Jun 4, 2007)

I only gota 7300..
don want 2 bust it ....


----------



## shantanu (Jun 5, 2007)

why r u bumping old threads.. you are new on forums @radonryder.. try to read forum rules...  

reported


----------



## ANUBHAV007 (Jun 14, 2007)

hey shantanu , iwnwa over clock nvidia geforce go 6150 chipset based  card will this work on that plz give me best settings for optimal parformance thanks


----------



## shantanu (Jun 15, 2007)

well if you want to overclock safely then ntune is the best utility for you.. but if you want extraordinary results then use the riva tuner from www.guru3d.com

or you can also find it above.. in samrulez tut.. 

and for optimal overclocking you can tweak your onboard to Automatic overclocking. it helps in adjusting performance according to gaming needs..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 16, 2007)

which is the best performing nvidia driver till date?


----------



## iMav (Jun 16, 2007)

are the results really extra-ordinary?


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 16, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> which is the best performing nvidia driver till date?



nVidia Forceware 94.24


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 16, 2007)

will it work wid FX 5200??


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 16, 2007)

Ray said:
			
		

> Shantanu,I have Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV graphics controller (onboard graphix of 845g mobo).Can it be overclocked???



*NO.*



			
				cooldip10 said:
			
		

> will it work wid FX 5200??


Yes it should work..i had one and had tried it..it had worked with rivatuner.


----------

